# idpa legality question



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

I have an ssp idpa legality modification question for yall... well 2 actually.

I have a gen 4 34 been shooting it stock minus warren sights in idpa. I ordered somethings to enhance my shooting. #1 stainless steel recoil spring. #2 Zev standard trigger kit.

#1 _stainless steel recoil spring_. In the current rulebook it states that "8.2.1.3.4. Recoil spring guide rods and dual spring recoil systems made of material that is no heavier than stainless steel".... is a ss guide rod legal, no heavier than ss included ss correct?

#2 _zev standard trigger kit _in the current rule book it states that "8.2.1.4.1. Externally visible modifications other than those listed in the Permitted Modifications section are illegal" .... on the zev site it says that their standard trigger is ssp legal. However when I got the trigger there are holes in the side of the trigger, not like the stock one hence the hesitation. But the trigger looks to be a stock OEM trigger.

Some clarification on these would be beneficial and extremely helpful

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think they are both legal. But I am an "internet commando" when it comes to IDPA. You'd probably get a better answer from a qualified SO at your club, your match director or from one of these forums that are devoted to competition shooting:

IDPA Shooting - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!

IDPAforum Forums


----------



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> I think they are both legal. But I am an "internet commando" when it comes to IDPA. You'd probably get a better answer from a qualified SO at your club, your match director or from one of these forums that are devoted to competition shooting:
> 
> IDPA Shooting - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!
> 
> IDPAforum Forums


I could see the ss guide rod being legal... But the zev kit I have a little hesitation on. Their site says its legal. Other people on forums said it's legal. But there's still that lingering thought that i have to confirm myself!

I called and emailed zev but they have yet to get back to me


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

math_man said:


> I could see the ss guide rod being legal... But the zev kit I have a little hesitation on. Their site says its legal. Other people on forums said it's legal. But there's still that lingering thought that i have to confirm myself!
> 
> I called and emailed zev but they have yet to get back to me


Here's 2 cents from an IDPA SO.

Guide rod is definitely legal in SSP.

If the trigger is visibly different from stock _when the handgun is assembled_ (and it sounds like it is), then going "by the book" it isn't SSP legal. It's rule 8.2.1.3.7 in the 2014 rulebook. However, externally visible trigger mods are legal in ESP (rule 8.2.2.2.11). So you could just shoot in ESP.

A revised IDPA rulebook is due to be released next week. When it comes out, it'd be worth checking out the new rulebook to see if the rules listed above have changed.


----------



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

gothcopter said:


> Here's 2 cents from an IDPA SO.
> 
> Guide rod is definitely legal in SSP.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at the rule book when it comes out... Any idea what day?

The trigger is stock and after talking to the people at zev it has been certified ssp. However the trigger looks stock, but there's 2 tiny pin holes on the side. The guys at zev said "it is legal. Now I have heard that some picky match directors will give you flak about the small pinholes on the side of the trigger pad but the majority of inspectors won't notice the modification." Idk exactly what that is saying but it sounds like a no go to me, there's just some hesitation still. Here's what it looks like... http://www.shootersconnectionstore.com/Assets/ProductImages/STD-ULT-9.JPG

If I wanted to shoot in esp id get a fulcrum trigger and a mag well, but I want to stay in ssp.

During the checks, how much does a so, cso or md look over the gun?


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

math_man said:


> I'll take a look at the rule book when it comes out... Any idea what day?
> 
> The trigger is stock and after talking to the people at zev it has been certified ssp. However the trigger looks stock, but there's 2 tiny pin holes on the side. The guys at zev said "it is legal. Now I have heard that some picky match directors will give you flak about the small pinholes on the side of the trigger pad but the majority of inspectors won't notice the modification." Idk exactly what that is saying but it sounds like a no go to me, there's just some hesitation still. Here's what it looks like... http://www.shootersconnectionstore.com/Assets/ProductImages/STD-ULT-9.JPG
> 
> ...


Here's the update they sent out Monday, Jan. 19 regarding the new rulebook. That's all I know so far.

Once the BoD has reviewed the rules, any last minute changes will be made and the rulebook will be released to the membership on the website during the last week of January. The 2015 rulebook will go into effect March 1st in order for everyone to have an adjustment period. We will be sending more information and the link as we get closer to the final date.​
The significant changes will be regarding flat-footed reloads (going away) and a new division being added (CCP, which won't affect your Glock 34).

I read up on the Zev trigger, and apparently it's dimensionally different from the stock trigger. They say the "safety" portion of the trigger is wider. So if you went to a higher-tier match, someone could call you out on it and according to the letter of the law you'd probably get kicked over to ESP.

Now in reality, the all-black Zev trigger looks so similar to stock that I doubt anyone is going to notice. The SO is going to be a lot more interested in watching your trigger finger as opposed to the trigger itself. Also, in a lot of smaller tier 1 matches folks turn a blind eye to _far_ more egregious equipment violations than that. If there's only 10 people in your club, and 6 of them show up with illegal holsters, then you do what you have to do to have a match.

When I'm SOing a more "permissive" match, I usually point out illegal equipment when I spot it. I let the person know why it's against the rules, and tell them they're welcome to shoot the match with it anyway. But if they go somewhere else, the rule may be enforced. That way if they shoot somewhere else or go to state/nationals/whatever, there aren't any unpleasant surprises. And hopefully it prevents the smaller club from getting in trouble when you turn up at the state match with your outlaw gear and tell the area coordinator, "Well, they let me shoot it at such-and-such."

If you just want to shoot your local match, ask them. If you want to use it everywhere, get on the IDPA equipment forum and see if someone from HQ will sign off on it. That's the only thing that would carry any weight with a match director. The fact that the manufacturer says it's SSP legal means jack squat. There is no "certification process" or "approved equipment list" for IDPA. There's just the equipment rules in the rulebook, which of course are subject to interpretation. I've given you my interpretation. Your area SOs or MDs may have a different one. The only thing likely to sway their interpretation is the opinion of someone higher up the food chain.


----------



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

Alright well here's an update...

So.....I got off the phone with someone at idpa tonight about 5ish. She referred me to someone at IDPA who can 100% make the decision, however he is at SHOT SHOW. I received his email address and will be emailing him immeadilty. She said that I should be getting a email from him Tuesday or Wednesday, but if I don't get an email from him then I should call Wednesday or Thursday. So well see what he says....


----------

